# Hackintosh : pas de son



## ccciolll (28 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

j'avais commencé un sujet pour essayer de déterminer le modèle de mon hackintosh acheté d'occasion, et la discussion a lentement dérivé vers l'un des problèmes que je n'arrive pas à élucider. Donc j'ouvre un sujet uniquement là-dessus, pour éviter de tout mélanger.

DONC.

Les Macgéistes m'ont aidé à établir que

Vu les photos et mes observations, c'est un PC monté avec

- Processeur i7 3770K
- Memoire 8 Go DDR3
- Carte Mère Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI (type micro-ATX avec wifi intégrée)
- Carte Graphique AMD HD6870 (reconnue nativement par Os X)
avec un bootloader Chameleon

Mon problème est que le son ne sort pas par les prise jack et dans les prefs SON il m'indique « Aucun périphérique de sortie détecté ».

la supposition était qu'il manquait un Kext qqpart.

Donc en faisant des recherches sur google je suis tombé ici : 
https://amodorwebs.wordpress.com/20...-drivers-et-installer-ses-pilotes-hackintosh/

et j'ai suivi ce qu'ils disent (du moins ce que j'en ai compris, à peine la moitié).

Voici 2 captures de ce que ça donne

Ils indiquent « recherchez la référence device »? Pas sûr de ce que ça signifie… VSur la capture on à, en bleu, ce que je suppose être ce que je dois chercher et en dessous le texte du site qui m'a laissé penser que c'était ça que je devais faire.







Même chose dans l'onglet Kext. Et on voit qu'en bas ils disent qu'on peut tester « check compatibility » et que ça doit afficher des coches vertes ou des smileys, mais je n'ai rien vu s'afficher dans aucun des deux onglets.





Et quand je vais sur leur site  *hackintoshosx.com* finalement j'atterris sur osx86.net où ils m'ont demandé de faire un compte, mais je ne trouve aucun résultat avec 1e20 Kext ou C216 Kext ou 8086 kext comme ils conseillent de faire. Rien du tout.
Même recherche sur Google, ça donne des résultats que je ne comprends pas, tout en anglais.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Décembre 2016)

Tenez, une autre capture qui donne d'autres résultats.

J'ai testé check compatibility sur l'ensemble des lignes de Devices, Seules 5 lignes sur 19 donnent un résultat, les 14 autres restent avec la loupe, ça ne me renseigne pas beaucoup. Malheureusement.






Sur les 5 donnant un résultat, l'une met un smiley pas content. AH !
Oui mais c'est une ligne au sujet des trucs sans fil, pas de rapport avec mon problème de son.

Grmf, pour l'instant je n'ai pas beaucoup avancé. (mais au moins j'ai essayé, c'est un début).


----------



## polyzargone (30 Décembre 2016)

Je te conseille de refaire ton installation et d'en profiter pour passer à Clover :

• Créer une clé d'installation avec le bootloader Clover

• [URL='http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=397020']AppleHDA Audio[/URL]

N'hésite pas à lire les FAQs aussi (en bas de page), tu en auras besoin étant donné que tu débutes .


----------



## ccciolll (31 Décembre 2016)

Mais il n'y a pas une solution juste en réparant ce Kext de son ? Parce que tout le reste marche bien et j'ai déjà passé des semaines à réinstaller tous les logiciels et refaire toutes les préférences et autres réglages, et reprendre ça à zéro ça me désespère.


----------



## ccciolll (7 Janvier 2017)

NE CHERCHEZ PLUS !

J'ai trouvé une solution qui me convient? Après une recherche sur google, je suis finalement tombé sur cette vidéo (que j'ai regardée sans le son, forcément, mais c'est suffisamment clair.

Et donc juste en téléchargeant VoodooHDA, l'installer, redémarrer (sinon ça marche pas), déjà, là on voit du neuf dans préférences>son.

Ensuite, ben faut trifouiller un peu dans les prefs de son et de VoodooHDA, mais rein de bien sorcier, on teste, on re-teste, au bout d'un moment on a du son qui sort (je conseille de mettre iTunes en fond comme ça on repère tout de suite le son qui passe).

Ouf, pas de réinstall.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Janvier 2017)

Et pour parfaire les choses, un dernier réglage : 
dans le 2e déroulant des prefs Voodoo, choisir la 2eme ligne HDEF@1B et baisser le niveau Input Gain à zéro., ça éliminera le bruit blanc (white noise)


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mars 2019)

Pour la version Sierra, utiliser le Voodoo 2.9 complet disponible par ici
https://github.com/chris1111/VoodooHDA-2.9.0-Clover-V12/blob/master/VoodooHDA 2.9.0 Clover-V12.pkg


----------

